# Do I have a preggy on my hands?



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Just wondering if this RBP looked pregnant to you experts.. About a couple weeks ago it was totally black....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

piranhas don't get pregnat just so you know


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> piranhas don't get pregnat just so you know


they are egg bound...how big is your red?...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> piranhas don't get pregnat just so you know


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt that fish is sexually mature - it looks quite smallish and still has faint spots on the flanks.

I suggest you to feed less - to me, that looks like an overfed, obese redbelly.

Dark coloration isn't necessaily breeding related: it can also be caused by stress, anger or fear...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, that red looks like its about to pop


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

looks huge!


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

you better hope that red is pregnant


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I doubt that fish is sexually mature - it looks quite smallish and still has faint spots on the flanks.
> 
> I suggest you to feed less - to me, that looks like an overfed, obese redbelly.
> 
> Dark coloration isn't necessaily breeding related: it can also be caused by stress, anger or fear...


I agree with judazz. It doesnt look large enough to be sexually mature. IMO, if it's been fat like that for a while now it could be caused by an internal blockage. What are you feeding it?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooops!!! Porky P!! Lol!!


----------

